# 1st or lowest production # R32 GTR road car.



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

Asides from factory and race cars from the Nissan factory what would be the lowest production # R32 GTR that any one has seen ?. 





:wavey:


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

HKS Zero - R? 10 were made and I think 3 only ever got sold. The other 7 got redone a few years ago.


----------



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the reply on this, but as far as standard cars that were not modified by outside tuners, I am guessing there are some interesting Autec cars I have yet to discover. Any info is a start to help . 


Most interesting R32 I have found to date is a Yokohama Advan road spec car, painted in the Advan redish orange color only sold in japan.


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

any pics of the Advan car?


----------



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

steveyturbo said:


> any pics of the Advan car?


sorry no. 



but speaking of early production model GT-R's (r32) started production in 1989 ? but were they built in 1988 and sold as 89's or ????


----------



## narface (Apr 9, 2010)

On August 21st 1989, the first production GT-R rolled off the line with chassis number BNR32-000051. Whether Nissan kept this as a museum piece or sold it, I don't know.

The BNR32 NISMO version had chassis numbers BNR32-100000 to BNR32-100560. (560 NISMO versions were made.)


----------



## WvdB (Aug 26, 2008)

Think the most rare ones are the Nismo R1's from Omori Factory. Even rarer than Z-tunes.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

R390LM said:


> Asides from factory and race cars from the Nissan factory what would be the lowest production # R32 GTR that any one has seen ?.
> 
> :wavey:


The lowest I've seen is mine. FAST says it was made on the 15th August 1989.


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Anyone with FAST tell me when mine was made?
It's 3390.


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

What number car have you got Cris (last 3 digits of the chassis number)? I'm always curious to know which of the very early cars survive? BTW looking at your Avatar we seem to share similar tastes in cars and bikes!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

daytona said:


> What number car have you got Cris (last 3 digits of the chassis number)? I'm always curious to know which of the very early cars survive? BTW looking at your Avatar we seem to share similar tastes in cars and bikes!


From memory 457.

If you've got an RG500 in an RGV frame you're alright in my book! :bowdown1:


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Cris said:


> From memory 457.
> 
> If you've got an RG500 in an RGV frame you're alright in my book! :bowdown1:


I always wanted to do that, I owned both bikes....The RG500 was fearsome to ride in the wet!


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Cheers for the info cris:thumbsup: Anything inside the first 500 i believe makes it one of the original Homologation cars as the R32 only officially went into mass production due to over whelming demand from number 510 in August 1989, hopefully one of the historians on here can put me right if this info is incorrect. Yes it is an RGV250 with a RG500 engine shoehorned in:chuckle: I love my GIXER Thou but the RGV ALWAYS makes me laugh at the crazy power delivery, if i could only keep one it would be no contest.... 2 stroke madness every time!!


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

daytona said:


> Anything inside the first 500 i believe makes it one of the original Homologation cars as the R32 only officially went into mass production due to over whelming demand from number 510 in August 1989, hopefully one of the historians on here can put me right if this info is incorrect.


R32-series were selling before the BNR32, remember. The BNR32 was always going to be built in relatively large quantities ( certainly multiples of the production quantity needed for the original Gr.A homologation ) and pre-orders were in the thousands. Nissan didn't change any planning due to 'demand' in the first months of production, as they already knew the BNR32 was going to sell well in Japan.



As for low body numbers, *'BNR32-000146'*, which I used to own, is still in the UK as far as I am aware:


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Cheers for the info, another myth/fact i seem to have in my head is that BNR32 chassis numbers started at 000051 and not '01', do you know if this is true or not?


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

BNR32 chassis / body numbers _did_ begin with 'BNR32-000001', but Nissan would have used many of the first production bodies and complete cars for assembly training, research, development, crash testing and all sorts of certification and dealer service training. As with other models in the past, many such chassis would have ended up being scrapped.

So the difference is that chassis / body serial numbers _sold to the general public_ would have started at 'BNR32-000051'.

'NISMO' homologation amendment models started at 'BNR32-100001' ( rather than 'BNR32-100000' ) and the first of these became factory race car development testbeds / hacks and - eventually - race cars. A friend of mine in Japan still owns 'BNR32-100001'. It has had a long and, er, 'interesting' career....


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

daytona said:


> Cheers for the info cris:thumbsup: Anything inside the first 500 i believe makes it one of the original Homologation cars as the R32 only officially went into mass production due to over whelming demand from number 510 in August 1989, hopefully one of the historians on here can put me right if this info is incorrect. Yes it is an RGV250 with a RG500 engine shoehorned in:chuckle: I love my GIXER Thou but the RGV ALWAYS makes me laugh at the crazy power delivery, if i could only keep one it would be no contest.... 2 stroke madness every time!!


Good man. One day the two stroke will rise again.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

PS30-SB said:


> So the difference is that chassis / body serial numbers _sold to the general public_ would have started at 'BNR32-000051'.
> 
> 'NISMO' homologation amendment models started at 'BNR32-100001' ( rather than 'BNR32-100000' ) and the first of these became factory race car development testbeds / hacks and - eventually - race cars. A friend of mine in Japan still owns 'BNR32-100001'. It has had a long and, er, 'interesting' career....


That is cool. Do you have much English info on the Nismo R32's? I just happen to be looking for some info on them right now. I know all the basics, just looking for a little deeper info on them.

I know a little more of the details on the R34. Up to chassis 100 were all considered "pre-production". The Altia R34 that we had, was 092, when Mr. Tamura was looking at it, he made the comment about the first 100 cars.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

tyndago said:


> That is cool. Do you have much English info on the Nismo R32's? I just happen to be looking for some info on them right now. I know all the basics, just looking for a little deeper info on them.


I'm off to Japan for a week from tomorrow ( 27th ) so it might not be the best timing, but let me know what kind of details you are interested in and I'll do my best to help if I can. 

Cheers,
Alan T.


----------



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

any insight on the total production run of the R32 V-SPEC CARS ? 


I can say 2 of the rarest options for the R32 

1) Xenon Headlights from the factory - wasn't even mentioned in the options book and no were not talking the panda express ones from fhina 


2) driver side air bag.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

PS30-SB said:


> I'm off to Japan for a week from tomorrow ( 27th ) so it might not be the best timing, but let me know what kind of details you are interested in and I'll do my best to help if I can.
> 
> Cheers,
> Alan T.


I was just looking for some of the history of the Nismo. Why they made it. What it was used for. I got that they old sold 500 and 60 were held back. What were the 60 cars used for? 

What made them special.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

R390LM said:


> any insight on the total production run of the R32 V-SPEC CARS ?
> 1) Xenon Headlights from the factory - wasn't even mentioned in the options book and no were not talking the panda express ones from fhina
> 
> 
> 2) driver side air bag.


Standard-40390
Nismo-560
vspec-1453
vspecII-1303
N1-228

I have never heard or seen Xenon in the R32, or even the R33 until 1997. 

The drivers airbag, I have seen and heard of. I think it was only 1991, or 1992 up.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

tyndago said:


> I was just looking for some of the history of the Nismo. Why they made it. What it was used for. I got that they old sold 500 and 60 were held back. What were the 60 cars used for?
> 
> What made them special.


I hope I'm not stating the obvious when I say that the answer to most of your questions can be found in the FISA/JAF homologation papers for the BNR32 model. It is FISA homologation number A-5405 and JAF homologation number JA-137, and you can purchase a set of copies through your local representatives of the FIA ( although the cleanest / clearest copies can be obtained through JAF ).

Why they made the 'NISMO' version? It was simply an 'instant' Evolution model if you like, built to provide a specific platform for race cars to be built on, allowing parts and specs over and above those of the 'cooking' BNR32 model to be used in FIA and JAF sanctioned races. 

Leaf through the homologation papers and you see that the very first 'Amendment' / addition ( 'Evolution' ) was for the additional bodywork, with a revised front bumper featuring extra inlets and the deletion of the front grille. Also the extra front and rear flip spoilers, and the rear sill protectors were noted. Next you see the revised exhaust manifolds. Following that you see the improved turbines, actuators and intercooler. After that it starts to get serious with the Gr.A specific components..... 

What made them special? Well, I think any limited-edition homologation model will always be seen as being a little bit more 'special' by enthusiasts and collectors. The fact that they were made specifically for homologation purposes makes them the equivalent to many Group A and Group B monsters in terms of rarity, and the fact that many of them got turned into race cars increases the rarity of the stock street 'NISMO' version. We are looking back on this from a distance of twenty+ years now, so the reputation of the 'NISMO' version has perhaps grown because of its collectability, but I can testify to them having a certain extra cache and 'aura' when they were new. I was living in Japan at the time, and when we spotted the occasional 'NISMO' on the street in the first few months of 1990 it was an exciting spot when the standard GT-Rs were already being seen quite often. 

The cars that Nissan 'held back' ( in reality they never intended to sell them through normal channels anyway ) mostly became race cars, in many different classes. 

If you are interested in these cars, and have not got copies of the homologation papers, then I would recommend that you obtain a set. There's lots of information in them.

Cheers,
Alan T.


----------



## nismomad (Mar 7, 2003)

Awesome info Alan, 
Would the same homologation papers provide info on the N1's?

I've got a 92 model and trying to get "official" info out of Nissan Japan is like asking them for their first born son. 
I do have paper work which confirms the chassis number of the car, and that it left the factory with no ABS for example, but there's nothing that says this is an N1 or provides details like turbo spec etc etc.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

PS30-SB said:


> I hope I'm not stating the obvious when I say that the answer to most of your questions can be found in the FISA/JAF homologation papers for the BNR32 model. It is FISA homologation number A-5405 and JAF homologation number JA-137, and you can purchase a set of copies through your local representatives of the FIA ( although the cleanest / clearest copies can be obtained through JAF ).


Thank you much Alan. I don't have a copy of the papers, but could use a set. I will have to figure out how to get them here in the states.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

nismomad said:


> Awesome info Alan,
> Would the same homologation papers provide info on the N1's?
> 
> I've got a 92 model and trying to get "official" info out of Nissan Japan is like asking them for their first born son.
> I do have paper work which confirms the chassis number of the car, and that it left the factory with no ABS for example, but there's nothing that says this is an N1 or provides details like turbo spec etc etc.


NISMO Omori has a record of every N1 produced. I'd start there if I was you.

As for knowing if it's an N1, obvious cues are no ABS, no stereo, non electronic heating system, no A/C, and no rear wiper. I also believe all N1's came with no rear trunk lining.

Your car would be a base GT-R N1 as the V-Spec II N1 was only available in 1994. Therefore you should have stock GT-R wheels, and not BBS Wheels.

Also, if your car does have speaker covers in the doors - don't fret. Just cause it had speaker covers doesn't mean it had a stereo. For some reason, they never thought to cover it up (lighter weight with all the holes? :chuckle and instead kept the covers, with no speakers underneath, and no stereo at all.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

6speed said:


> NISMO Omori has a record of every N1 produced. I'd start there if I was you.
> 
> As for knowing if it's an N1, obvious cues are no ABS, no stereo, non electronic heating system, no A/C, and no rear wiper. I also believe all N1's came with no rear trunk lining..


https://sites.google.com/site/tyndago/gt-rinformationplatebreakdown

11th position on blue plate a Z
12th position on blue plate a N

Then its an N1.


----------



## nismomad (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks guys, its definitely an N1. Did the chassis/vin check before i bought a few years back. Would just love to have as much info as possible on the car as its so hard to find. 

Other than the above, a few other signs, as there is no rear wiper the washer bottle only has one motor on it, unlike other GTR's which have one for the front and one fore the back. Def no boot lining, stock wheels/brakes mine has air con, stereo added after purchase as the rear parcel tray has been hacked to put speakers in. No clean factory cuts 

Will def try and contact NISMO Omori, any ideas how?

Cheers


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

nismomad said:


> Thanks guys, its definitely an N1. Did the chassis/vin check before i bought a few years back. Would just love to have as much info as possible on the car as its so hard to find.
> 
> Other than the above, a few other signs, as there is no rear wiper the washer bottle only has one motor on it, unlike other GTR's which have one for the front and one fore the back. Def no boot lining, stock wheels/brakes mine has air con, stereo added after purchase as the rear parcel tray has been hacked to put speakers in. No clean factory cuts
> 
> ...


NISMO Omori English Contact form

Be sure to include full details about your car.

Also, they can probably reproduce the rear shelf if you want to bring your car back to OEM original status.

(BTW have any pics of this sexy beast?)


----------



## nismomad (Mar 7, 2003)

6speed said:


> NISMO Omori English Contact form
> 
> Be sure to include full details about your car.
> 
> ...


Awesome, thankyou form sent, now fingers crossed. 



















And one doing what she does best !


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

N1 washer bottle is neat - smaller than normal one too. Just bought one for my R32 restoration as I have dumped the rear wiper and all the old bottles end up looking tatty.


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

lightspeed said:


> N1 washer bottle is neat - smaller than normal one too. Just bought one for my R32 restoration as I have dumped the rear wiper and all the old bottles end up looking tatty.


Got a picture of it installed? I have never seen an N1 bottle.Thanks!


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

nismomad said:


> Awesome, thankyou form sent, now fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that JimboJones' old car?


----------



## nismomad (Mar 7, 2003)

Nah, but his was a 92 as well. I was in contact with him a couple of years back but tried again last year and nothing. I'm assuming he sold it.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

nismomad said:


> Nah, but his was a 92 as well. I was in contact with him a couple of years back but tried again last year and nothing. I'm assuming he sold it.


Cause I used those pics in the article I did for Cardomain.com, with him proclaiming it to be his car.

Cardomain N1 Article

I wrote the article - I wonder why he would send me pics of your car.


----------



## nismomad (Mar 7, 2003)

nah, that was me who sent the pics 
I completely forgot it was your article, i'm oretty sure it was on here where i saw you were asking for pics and i sent them, or an Skyline's Aus, can't remember.
I'm NismoN1 on Car Domain from Sydney, JimboJones car is slightly different and he's from Canada. The biggest difference is mine as had air-con added where as his has the non aircon panel with no AC
I think it was your article and his comments that got me in touch with him.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

nismomad said:


> nah, that was me who sent the pics
> I completely forgot it was your article, i'm oretty sure it was on here where i saw you were asking for pics and i sent them, or an Skyline's Aus, can't remember.
> I'm NismoN1 on Car Domain from Sydney, JimboJones car is slightly different and he's from Canada. The biggest difference is mine as had air-con added where as his has the non aircon panel with no AC
> I think it was your article and his comments that got me in touch with him.


Ohhh! Mind if I add you to my friends/contacts here on GTROC? I could actually use all the pics I can get on the N1... I'm looking at writing a complete and informative breakdown of the car.


----------



## nismomad (Mar 7, 2003)

Nah not all, please do. The more people getting info the better. 
Unfortunately NISMO don't have any info. They're saying go to Nissan as it was a production model. I'll try them again with some more questions.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

nismomad said:


> Nah not all, please do. The more people getting info the better.
> Unfortunately NISMO don't have any info. They're saying go to Nissan as it was a production model. I'll try them again with some more questions.


If you have to go to Nissan, you might wanna check this out:

*1-1, Takashima 1-chome, Nishi-ku, Yokohama-shi, Kanagawa 220-8686, Japan
TEL. +81-45-523-5523*


----------

